# Oldschool Audi 1:43 Model Mecca



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Into model cars like we are. Scale autos are certainly a guilty pleasure of mine, Audis in particular. Our European editor David Corfield sent me a link today for some pretty rare Resin-Kit based cars. I've seen some on display for sale at the Audi Forum Ingolstadt in the Museum Store, but not this big a collection. 








If it's oldschool, and it's Audi, you'll probably find it for sale on this page. They also sell wheel kits and decals. 
More here...
http://www.scala43.com/scala43/audi.htm
Also, their quattro Collection of racing Ur Quattros...
http://www.quattro-collection.com/


----------



## kostas86 (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for the link, those are some hard to find die casts.
I gotta show my friend with 2 quattro coupes this, he'll go nuts, lol!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (kostas86)*

To note, I think they're resin kits and not die-casts, meaning you build them and they're not made of steel.


----------

